# favor food delivery



## KMANDERSON

Just curious is anybody working with this app and is it worth driving with


----------



## Yarddude11

Is it in Dallas?


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yes it in dallas and they have hourly guarantees


----------



## Yarddude11

Are you on board?


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yarddude11 said:


> Are you on board?


In the process


----------



## eric.uber92

KMANDERSON said:


> In the process


let me know how it goes! I just now got my background check back from amazon, but I got a new phone so now I have to figure out how to get it again.


----------



## KMANDERSON

eric.uber92 said:


> let me know how it goes! I just now got my background check back from amazon, but I got a new phone so now I have to figure out how to get it again.


OK will do


----------



## grams777

I went to the onboarding in Nashville. After finding out the details, I decided not to move forward with it.

Pay is $5 plus 5% plus tips.

Hours are 11 am - 9 pm

Put in your schedule by Wednesday, they will let you know by Friday what your hours are.

Guaranteed $9 an hour.


----------



## KMANDERSON

grams777 said:


> I went to the onboarding in Nashville. After finding out the details, I decided not to move forward with it.
> 
> Pay is $5 plus 5% plus tips.
> 
> Hours are 11 am - 9 pm
> 
> Put in your schedule by Wednesday, they will let you know by Friday what your hours are.
> 
> Guaranteed $9 an hour.


You have to be on a schedule


----------



## Yarddude11

KMANDERSON said:


> You have to be on a schedule


----------



## nighthawk398

oh did not know about $9 guarantee, I was talking to a driver yesterday said something about 2.50 a delivery on Sunday bt maybe I issunderstood


----------



## nighthawk398

Ok I am a little confused Favor wants me to pay for my own driving record??


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yeap


----------



## nighthawk398

KMANDERSON said:


> Yeap


I think I will pass


----------



## Yarddude11

nighthawk398 said:


> Ok I am a little confused Favor wants me to pay for my own driving record??


How much?


----------



## Yarddude11

nighthawk398 said:


> oh did not know about $9 guarantee, I was talking to a driver yesterday said something about 2.50 a delivery on Sunday bt maybe I issunderstood


Door dash used to pay $ 9 hour. Not anymore. Postmates doesnt and doesnt need too.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yarddude11 said:


> Door dash used to pay $ 9 hour. Not anymore. Postmates doesnt and doesnt need too.


on those two platform you make more then nine dollars anyway.


----------



## Nerfherder

I've done Favor in Austin for some time and can share insight on it and how they run the business. If I have time tonight I will write up my thoughts. The good, the bad and the ugly.

It can be a decent way to make money on the side, but the way they run things drives me nuts more often then not.


----------



## Yarddude11

KMANDERSON said:


> on those two platform you make more then nine dollars anyway.


If not..... YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG


----------



## Nerfherder

Favor launched here in Austin and is probably the most well-known of the on-demand food delivery services here. They seem to hire a lot of young college age runners and you see the blue shirts all over the place.

I want to preface that while I am still an active runner, I have not done any work for them since late last year because of an injury and getting busy with my main job. Things may have changed in the payment structure, etc since then.

I have also not done Postmates, Uber or Lyft. So I am unsure how any of this compares and would love some feedback in that regard.
*
Things I like:
*
· The pay doesn't see that bad compared to the competition. The minimum per hour is $9 and they do surge pricing for minimums often. I've seen $12, $14, $16 and even an occasional $18/h minimum. Keep in mind this is for "total shift hours" and is averaged out. So if you work 3 hours and get a fat tip for any delivery and shafted on the rest, that high tip will be averaged into your total earnings and won't mean much to your bottom line.

· You can pick your own hours. They request people sign up for shifts, but you really don't have to if you are unsure if you will be available to work. There are always people begging on the Facebook Group page for others to take over a shift.

· The iOS app is snappy and makes it super easy for you to contact the mods (support).

· Most of the other runners seem like nice people.
*

Things I don't like:*

· You will get far more low dollar orders then anything big ticket. Fast food, tacos, burgers, pizza, etc. Be glad they have the minimums because that's more often than not the only thing saving you from low dollar tips.

· Orders always take longer than you think. You are in charge of calling them in and rarely does a total order delivered take less than 45 minutes.

· "Accepting" orders is kind of bullshit. They are all but assigned to you. You don't really get to pick and choose which to take and the mods look down on you declining too many. I also know for a fact that the app tells the customer you are on their order before you have even accepted it. This means that on the customers end the clock may be ticking far before you have even started it.

· One thing I do know that Favor shares with Uber is the 5 start system. I don't even need to get into how little this makes sense. I've heard of runners being cut for having less than 4.7 without even being given a warning.

· The mods don't allow any discussion on the FB page and will censor anything questioning the company.

· You have to pay for packing and the miles/gas quickly add up and eat into your bottom line.

· You will get an obscene amount of text messages from them. Text messages reminding you to submit a schedule, text messages about surge pricing, text messages about promotions, etc. Adding to this, they handle almost all their communication via text. You text mods to deal with issues and vice versa. I've actually heard from the grapevine about someone who got "fired" over text. When you do get emails about promotions you still get texts about them too. Sometimes the same thing is texted to you multiple times. To make matters worse, the app itself sends you messages (that you can't turn off or risk missing other important info). It all often starts to feel like SPAM.

· Which leads me to my biggest complaint about Favor. They expect you to text, interact with their app and make phone calls for orders while driving. This isn't something they will say flat out, but it's obvious they want you to be doing this. You will be driving to deliver or pick up an order and they want you to "accept" a new one or message you questions. If you don't do either of these, then you will get more messages wondering what you are doing. Hands free makes the phone calls less of a problem if you have it, but text messaging, accepting orders and possibly having to google a restaurants address/phone number because the app didn't pre-load it? Not even remotely safe or legal. I get that you can pull over, but often times that's not possible. You may be on a highway or downtown in thick traffic. It's like they expect you to risk causing an accident, possibly killing someone's kid or getting a ticket (the fines for this are HUGE in Austin) for $9 - $15 an hour.

That's all I can think of for now. Feel free to ask me any questions and I will post more if I think of anything I missed.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Nerfherder said:


> Favor launched here in Austin and is probably the most well-known of the on-demand food delivery services here. They seem to hire a lot of young college age runners and you see the blue shirts all over the place.
> 
> I want to preface that while I am still an active runner, I have not done any work for them since late last year because of an injury and getting busy with my main job. Things may have changed in the payment structure, etc since then.
> 
> I have also not done Postmates, Uber or Lyft. So I am unsure how any of this compares and would love some feedback in that regard.
> *
> Things I like:
> *
> · The pay doesn't see that bad compared to the competition. The minimum per hour is $9 and they do surge pricing for minimums often. I've seen $12, $14, $16 and even an occasional $18/h minimum. Keep in mind this is for "total shift hours" and is averaged out. So if you work 3 hours and get a fat tip for any delivery and shafted on the rest, that high tip will be averaged into your total earnings and won't mean much to your bottom line.
> 
> · You can pick your own hours. They request people sign up for shifts, but you really don't have to if you are unsure if you will be available to work. There are always people begging on the Facebook Group page for others to take over a shift.
> 
> · The iOS app is snappy and makes it super easy for you to contact the mods (support).
> 
> · Most of the other runners seem like nice people.
> *
> 
> Things I don't like:*
> 
> · You will get far more low dollar orders then anything big ticket. Fast food, tacos, burgers, pizza, etc. Be glad they have the minimums because that's more often than not the only thing saving you from low dollar tips.
> 
> · Orders always take longer than you think. You are in charge of calling them in and rarely does a total order delivered take less than 45 minutes.
> 
> · "Accepting" orders is kind of bullshit. They are all but assigned to you. You don't really get to pick and choose which to take and the mods look down on you declining too many. I also know for a fact that the app tells the customer you are on their order before you have even accepted it. This means that on the customers end the clock may be ticking far before you have even started it.
> 
> · One thing I do know that Favor shares with Uber is the 5 start system. I don't even need to get into how little this makes sense. I've heard of runners being cut for having less than 4.7 without even being given a warning.
> 
> · The mods don't allow any discussion on the FB page and will censor anything questioning the company.
> 
> · You have to pay for packing and the miles/gas quickly add up and eat into your bottom line.
> 
> · You will get an obscene amount of text messages from them. Text messages reminding you to submit a schedule, text messages about surge pricing, text messages about promotions, etc. Adding to this, they handle almost all their communication via text. You text mods to deal with issues and vice versa. I've actually heard from the grapevine about someone who got "fired" over text. When you do get emails about promotions you still get texts about them too. Sometimes the same thing is texted to you multiple times. To make matters worse, the app itself sends you messages (that you can't turn off or risk missing other important info). It all often starts to feel like SPAM.
> 
> · Which leads me to my biggest complaint about Favor. They expect you to text, interact with their app and make phone calls for orders while driving. This isn't something they will say flat out, but it's obvious they want you to be doing this. You will be driving to deliver or pick up an order and they want you to "accept" a new one or message you questions. If you don't do either of these, then you will get more messages wondering what you are doing. Hands free makes the phone calls less of a problem if you have it, but text messaging, accepting orders and possibly having to google a restaurants address/phone number because the app didn't pre-load it? Not even remotely safe or legal. I get that you can pull over, but often times that's not possible. You may be on a highway or downtown in thick traffic. It's like they expect you to risk causing an accident, possibly killing someone's kid or getting a ticket (the fines for this are HUGE in Austin) for $9 - $15 an hour.
> 
> That's all I can think of for now. Feel free to ask me any questions and I will post more if I think of anything I missed.


I think you told me everything I need know


----------



## Yarddude11

He didnt say what was good?


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yarddude11 said:


> He didnt say what was good?


It like anything else. I'm sure he say it's good our bad but unless he does it in dallas he can't say good our bad.Im sure it all depends on what market you are in


----------



## Yarddude11

Sounds like they take the ratings a little too hard


----------



## Nerfherder

Yarddude11 said:


> He didnt say what was good?


The best thing IMO is the minimum guarantees they run. It provides you a nice safety net so you know you are getting something even on the slowest of days. My experience is they will honor the minimum guaranteed hourly rate even if you get no deliveries. Not sure if Postmates has a similar structure in other cities, but they don't here in Austin.

Honestly the money isn't bad if you focus on the high guarantee times. Plus they have been known on rare occasion to give bonus cash to runners who's shifts are almost over and agree to work longer. Anywhere from $10 to $25 on top of your normal earnings.

I actually tried out Postmates for a couple hours the first time this weekend. I really like how they try and call in orders for you so you don't have to. The app seems better overall then Favor's. They also did a nice job of giving me deliveries close by so I didn't have to drive far. My biggest concern with them is the lack of guarantees since there are a lot of shitty tippers out there. That and the alarm sound the app plays when you have a delivery available is extremely annoying. Can that be changed?


----------



## Nerfherder

KMANDERSON said:


> I think you told me everything I need know


Feel free to ask anything else you think of.

I forgot to mention that it's pretty obvious Favor is blowing through venture capital to stimulate their growth. No way does the math add up with the higher guaranteed minimum payouts with the delivery fee they charge the customer. I have little to no doubt once they reach a certain critical mass those will be lowered or even dropped. It's not a sustainable business model in the long run.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yarddude11 said:


> Sounds like they take the ratings a little too hard


So does postmates I heard you have to maintain a 4.8


----------



## Nerfherder

KMANDERSON said:


> So does postmates I heard you have to maintain a 4.8


These rating standards that on-demand services all seem to have adopted don't make sense. Four stars is viewed by most people as a really good rating yet you get enough of them and you could be out a job.


----------



## Yarddude11

KMANDERSON said:


> Yeap


Sorry brain fart


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yarddude11 said:


> Sorry brain fart


Lol


----------



## nighthawk398

Nerfherder said:


> Favor launched here in Austin and is probably the most well-known of the on-demand food delivery services here. They seem to hire a lot of young college age runners and you see the blue shirts all over the place.
> 
> I want to preface that while I am still an active runner, I have not done any work for them since late last year because of an injury and getting busy with my main job. Things may have changed in the payment structure, etc since then.
> 
> I have also not done Postmates, Uber or Lyft. So I am unsure how any of this compares and would love some feedback in that regard.
> *
> Things I like:
> *
> · The pay doesn't see that bad compared to the competition. The minimum per hour is $9 and they do surge pricing for minimums often. I've seen $12, $14, $16 and even an occasional $18/h minimum. Keep in mind this is for "total shift hours" and is averaged out. So if you work 3 hours and get a fat tip for any delivery and shafted on the rest, that high tip will be averaged into your total earnings and won't mean much to your bottom line.
> 
> · You can pick your own hours. They request people sign up for shifts, but you really don't have to if you are unsure if you will be available to work. There are always people begging on the Facebook Group page for others to take over a shift.
> 
> · The iOS app is snappy and makes it super easy for you to contact the mods (support).
> 
> · Most of the other runners seem like nice people.
> *
> 
> Things I don't like:*
> 
> · You will get far more low dollar orders then anything big ticket. Fast food, tacos, burgers, pizza, etc. Be glad they have the minimums because that's more often than not the only thing saving you from low dollar tips.
> 
> · Orders always take longer than you think. You are in charge of calling them in and rarely does a total order delivered take less than 45 minutes.
> 
> · "Accepting" orders is kind of bullshit. They are all but assigned to you. You don't really get to pick and choose which to take and the mods look down on you declining too many. I also know for a fact that the app tells the customer you are on their order before you have even accepted it. This means that on the customers end the clock may be ticking far before you have even started it.
> 
> · One thing I do know that Favor shares with Uber is the 5 start system. I don't even need to get into how little this makes sense. I've heard of runners being cut for having less than 4.7 without even being given a warning.
> 
> · The mods don't allow any discussion on the FB page and will censor anything questioning the company.
> 
> · You have to pay for packing and the miles/gas quickly add up and eat into your bottom line.
> 
> · You will get an obscene amount of text messages from them. Text messages reminding you to submit a schedule, text messages about surge pricing, text messages about promotions, etc. Adding to this, they handle almost all their communication via text. You text mods to deal with issues and vice versa. I've actually heard from the grapevine about someone who got "fired" over text. When you do get emails about promotions you still get texts about them too. Sometimes the same thing is texted to you multiple times. To make matters worse, the app itself sends you messages (that you can't turn off or risk missing other important info). It all often starts to feel like SPAM.
> 
> · Which leads me to my biggest complaint about Favor. They expect you to text, interact with their app and make phone calls for orders while driving. This isn't something they will say flat out, but it's obvious they want you to be doing this. You will be driving to deliver or pick up an order and they want you to "accept" a new one or message you questions. If you don't do either of these, then you will get more messages wondering what you are doing. Hands free makes the phone calls less of a problem if you have it, but text messaging, accepting orders and possibly having to google a restaurants address/phone number because the app didn't pre-load it? Not even remotely safe or legal. I get that you can pull over, but often times that's not possible. You may be on a highway or downtown in thick traffic. It's like they expect you to risk causing an accident, possibly killing someone's kid or getting a ticket (the fines for this are HUGE in Austin) for $9 - $15 an hour.
> 
> That's all I can think of for now. Feel free to ask me any questions and I will post more if I think of anything I missed.


Wow so they do not order for you?


----------



## andaas

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow so they do not order for you?


That seems horribly inefficient.


----------



## Aliikidd12

I'd like to apply for favor but recently got a speeding ticket, I was wondering g if anyone knew how strict they are on your driving record? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## GeoCollie

Favor closed Washington DC operations today. Like Postmates it operated mainly in center city DC and not in NoVa or MD. I started a few months ago but it was kind of quiet. Unlike Postmates and Doordash, it did have a $10.50 hourly minimum, which bumped me up a couple of slow times.

Overall, sorry to see them go.


----------

